# hole in my fish???



## Matt B. (Jun 29, 2005)

hi everyone.....over the last couple days I have been dealing with some sort of illness in my demasoni tank....so far 3 have died of it (all within 2 days), (the last one died last night) and the remaining ones are fine...eating well, very active, etc.

at frist, I thought it was bloat...the fish were being reclusive, not eating, and in the late stages (near death) their stomach began to swell....... upon closer inspection I realized that it was only one side of their stomach that would swell (looked kinda like a tumor)....then, within about 12 hours of when this swelling first becomes apparent, a hole forms (it kinda reminded me of the movie AVP opcorn: when the alien lays eggs in the persons stomach and they swell up and the baby alien pops out and the person dies) I looked at the hole and I could seen the insides of the fish... a couple hours after noticing this hole the fish dies....

when the first one died I didnt think much of it, because I have seen the same thing before in one of the kenyi I used to have...it died after a couple days, and then nothing else happened to any of the other fish......then 2 more started to get the swelling right before this first one had the hole form....and about a day later these other 2 died.

parameters are:
Temp: 80 F
pH: 8.2
gh: 180 ppm
kh: 250 ppm
nitrates: 20 ppm
nitrites: 0 ppm
ammonia: 0 ppm
tank is a standard 35g

thanks for any help you can offer in identifying what this is


----------



## Matt B. (Jun 29, 2005)

anyone? :-?

update: all remaining fish are still fine...but I still want to know what caused this


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like an internal parasite, so you weren't wrong in thinking along the lines of bloat.

I've never had these particular parasites, but have seen pics of fish who have had the parasites "erupt" from inside the fish.

I would treat the entire tank with PraziPro, Jungle Parasite Clear, metronidazole or Clout.

Squeeze in as many water changes as you can.

Kim


----------



## Matt B. (Jun 29, 2005)

cichlidaholic said:


> I would treat the entire tank with PraziPro, Jungle Parasite Clear, metronidazole or Clout.
> 
> Squeeze in as many water changes as you can.


will do :thumb: ...thanks Kim

I just have a quick question........metronidazole seems to be a pretty common treatment for a lot of illnesses that require medication. Should I keep a vial of it around at all times for instances like this? 
I was just wondering, because every time I have posted on the illness board, the solution was either salt (which I have readily available) or metronidazole (which I have to go out and find)...it would seem like a good idea to me, to keep a vial of it around just incase.....or is there something I'm not aware of? (it expires, etc.)

thanks again


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Matt, I keep met at all times. I don't keep massive amounts of it because I don't like using old meds. I mark all my aquarium stuff (food, meds, etc.) with permanent marker and after 6 months it's in the trash.

Kim


----------



## Matt B. (Jun 29, 2005)

cichlidaholic said:


> I keep met at all times. I don't keep massive amounts of it because I don't like using old meds


ok, I will go out and grab another small vial (maybe 5g) to keep around for future problems.

update: all remaining fish are still alive, and there are no further signs of infection.

thanks for your help, 
Matt


----------

